# Miniature Furniture



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I specialize in building miniature tools, and that is an end in itself; but useing these tools to build miniature furniture and other things is a natural progression. Ralph


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice tiny tables! The saws on the wall are pretty cool too!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh.. That is so cool! Lots of patience and talent going out there! You outdid yourself.


----------



## LRTX1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow....where did you get that giant penny? No seriously, very nice work. You must be an extremely patient person.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Amazing work


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for showing Art. 

Now, if I may be so bold, would it be possible next time you are making some furniture or making a tool to put up some photos and description of your Work - in - progress.

I am really taken in by this.

Pete

ps.

I would also like to know where I can get a giant penny from also. This is all done with smoke and mirrors isn't it.

You can come clean with me, I wont tell a soul.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks gents. I appreciate your thoughts.

Pete, I'll try to post a build thread. Do keep in mind that the tolerances on miniatures are Huge. That is, cutting a part to within 1/16" in full scale to make a flush joint requires that the piece be cut to within 1/160 " on a 1/10 scale piece. You may want to start with a full scale project and work your way down to 1/4 scale or so. Keep that up and you'll hit bottom like I did, and recovering from that would take years of therapy if ever. Ralph

ps: Shh -- I made the penny too, needed big cash. Just don't tell anybody.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

I too would love to see a build thread. I'm blown away by the miniature handplanes. The tools are amazing!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome!

Brian


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, Art! That stuff is real... art! I love the miniature furniture. I may be even MORE blown away by the mini tools. You must show us more. This stuff is incredible. I'd love to see some more close up shots of the tools you've made.

Are any of your pieces intended for doll houses? Or are they specifically designed to blow my mind? ' Cause they are :thumbsup:


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, someone builds furniture for people my size. Laughing.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Ostie and Brian. Please view my "Miniature Tools", tool board and work bench under the hand tools thread. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Video of my tool board and work bench. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks vurenbach and Steve. I don't really do doll house scale furnitur by design, but try to explore a variety of scales just for fun. I'll try to post tools close ups. It is miniature tool building that is my real passion - furniture is a sideline. Ralph


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Art Rafael said:


> Thanks vurenbach and Steve. I don't really do doll house scale furnitur by design, but try to explore a variety of scales just for fun. I'll try to post tools close ups. It is miniature tool building that is my real passion - furniture is a sideline. Ralph
> 
> http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/f...WorkBenchampToolboard007_zps68ce57a2.jpg.html
> 
> ...


Doll house? I thought it was for dwarf people. They would be great when my six brothers come over. LOL. 

I'm sure they will be popular on March 17 and December 25 when company comes over. 

The shoe maker would love the tools.

; )

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished my most recent build. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

They should go well with green beer and milk & cookies. :yes: Ralph


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Way to think small!

Those are amazing. Do you use the tiny tools to build the tiny furniture?


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Simply incredible. The tools and the furniture are both beautiful and amazing.

Are all of the tools that you show functional? Mostly, I am wondering if you temper the edges of all of the cutting blades (planes, chisels, drawknives, axes, etc).
Also, what scale is on that adjustable square? That may be my favorite of all of you miniature tools!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow I love it. It's very hard for me to work in miniature. I'm impressed.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for your interest MapleMoose. Yes - all my tools are functional. The draw knife and axes are cast sterling silver and mostly for show (one ax has a sharp embeded steel edge). The brass spoke shave, hand router and the planes all have sharp steel blades and work nicely. The chisles are case hardened steel and sharp. The work bench is 1/4 scale, and I tried to build everything else to that scale. The tri square may be my favorire as well. It is 14kt solid gold ( as is one of the hammers and one plane) with a sterling blade. The wrenches and pliars are also cast sterling. Much else is brass, and handles are a variety of exotic woods. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you. With three fingers I believe it would be difficult to work at any scale, yet I saw the counter top you are working on. You seem to manage very well. I'm eager to see it progress. :yes: Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thought some might appreciate this pair of hammers.



They were cast upside down from this pic. The base here was actually the sprue into which the molten metal was poured. The hammers on my tool board were also made employing the lost wax process. When this mold was broken off I discovered that I didn't have the heart to separate the twins and finished them to high luster and made "twin" handles for them.  Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Almost every time I have a question for you you answer it right before I ask. :laughing: So my follow-up question, then, is if you carve your own wax patterns or if you buy them. I was in the jewelry repair fields for a few years and know that some companies (Grobet and Stuller, for example) sell lots of waxes (to make charms, earrings and what not) that can be used to create investment molds.

I suspect you make you own wax patterns but I'm curious none the less.

Either way, I'm impressed and inspired by your work.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again, Steve, for your interest and awareness. Yes, I build my own wax patterns, use them to make master molds and produce a very limited number of each piece to ensure its uniqueness. The reproduction process is so complex that it might not be cost effective, but this is a hobby and a personal interest, and I typically need only one copy of each piece, so it works for me. Although I have been known to make multiple copies. Ralph


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you Art for posting in the Project Section. I just feel I know the guys here so well that I knew they would be endeared by your work.

My Mentor, Terry ( Buggyman ) and his good friend Kenbo, I suspect are just getting up off the floor.

I know, Terry, would be impressed immensley because he is a Metal Worker too and like Kenbo everything has to be within close tolerances of perfection.

The three of you deserve to be in our "" Hall of Fame " if we ever have one.

Thanks again from all of us here.

Pete


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow! I am impressed. Thats some great work, i love it that they really work. The detail is spot-on, nice job Art, can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

STAR said:


> Thank you Art for posting in the Project Section. I just feel I know the guys here so well that I knew they would be endeared by your work.
> 
> My Mentor, Terry ( Buggyman ) and his good friend Kenbo, I suspect are just getting up off the floor.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Pete, you are too kind.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The only answer here is somehow you found a 12 inch wide penny!!!!! I can hardly see the items you make. I'm truly impressed at the detail.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again Pete. You are too kind. Ralph


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

The price of wood must be outrageous where you're from that you can't afford to make bigger furniture! Just kidding. I am truly in awe at your work. It is easy to hide a mistake on a big piece of furniture but not on something this small. Amazing work!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Buggyman. I just looked up some of your work and am humbled by your skill - in miniature AND in full scale. I need nice cabinets and a great computer desk and a lathe stand. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Ryan. I got that penny cause I was a little short on cash and needed big bucks for my small stuff. :laughing: I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Art Rafael said:


> Thanks Buggyman. I just looked up some of your work and am humbled by your skill - in miniature AND in full scale. I need nice cabinets and a great computer desk and a lathe stand. Ralph


 I don't see a problem with you making all of those. I'm impressed with your work, (and a little envious). Great job, wish i could do the miniatures as well as you.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Art Rafael said:


> Thanks Ryan. I got that penny cause I was a little short on cash and needed big bucks for my small stuff. :laughing: I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


That's hilarious. Ralph, you have amazing skills there....keep up the good work


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Ken. I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Another old tool from the archives. Ralph


----------

